# Christmas Gift Ideas



## Diablo (Dec 9, 2012)

So I need to get my Mom something for Christmas but I need some ideas. She is in her late 50's, likes reading a lot on her kindle, needs her desk organized really badly, has trouble learning with new technology, she loves The Big Bang Theory, and etc.

I said the things about her desk and technology because I thought I could get her something help organize her desk or maybe get her a book about learning new technology and how to adapt or something but google didn't give me any answers on what I could buy.

Just looking for suggestions, thanks


----------



## Dubya (Dec 9, 2012)

So I need to get my Mom something for Christmas but I need some ideas. She is in her late 50's, likes reading a lot on her kindle, needs her desk organized really badly, has trouble learning with new technology, she loves The Big Bang Theory, and etc.

I said the things about her desk and technology because I thought I could get her something help organize her desk or maybe get her a book about learning new technology and how to adapt or something but google didn't give me any answers on what I could buy.

Just looking for suggestions, thanks
[/quote]

[attachment=5930]
[attachment=5931]
[attachment=5932]


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 9, 2012)

I bought myself Organizing for Dummies. I still have to actually use it though. You can find fun Sheldon stuff at Thinkgeek.com. Luv that site!


----------



## Ntyvirus (Dec 10, 2012)

Get her a soft kitty plush. When u squeeze it it sings soft kitty


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 10, 2012)

Buy her a Tegu!(;


----------



## Diablo (Dec 10, 2012)

Haha I'm sure she'd want a tegu. And if she actually drank and I was 21 I would get her alcohol Dubya lol. I totally forgot about thinkgeek, I'll try that. Thanks for the suggestionss


----------



## Dubya (Dec 10, 2012)

[attachment=5953]Maybe she'd like this.


----------

